# Renting in Jumeirah Village Triangle/Circle



## nicolewingate (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm looking to move to JVT or JVC and wondered if anyone had any advise as most posts seem to be a year old. I am looking to rent a 1 or 2 bed apartment or townhouse and just seem to be going in circles in trying to find any available. Does anyone know if there is availability, or are most developments full now? Also, what should I be expecting to pay for 1 or 2 bed apartment/townhouse? Lastly, are there any recommendations on how I can view these places just so I can get a feel for the place. 

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My best suggestion would be look on Dubizzle. I still see places on there for JVC.

As for prices............a minefield again. Landlords are trying to up the prices, despite properties in the same blocks being vacant for months.

My own landlord has contacted me to say she thinks the rent must increase as other places are being rented for more. Really? When there are empty ones?

I wouldn't mind so much if it was a small increase, but she is asking for more than a 30% increase.

Not happening I'm afraid. Hello RERA


----------



## nicolewingate (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply...I'll trawl through dubizzle and call numbers on there. Strange that they want to up the price so much if there are vacant places...good to hear there are places free though


----------



## Lunaplata (Oct 24, 2012)

Another question if it's Ok.... I read on another forum that people in villas near construction sites mentioned they had rodent problems - to the extent that one of them had to replace a sofa. I'm interested in JVT/JVC too so when I land (two weeks away now!) I'm still going to check it out. What are your experiences re: rodents and the area in general? Thanks


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of moving to JVC in a 2 bed apartment towards end of march when my current lease expires in this apartment. Would appreciate if you could post your feedback once you're there...

Thanks!


----------



## nicolewingate (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I haven't heard anything regarding a rodent problem, but obviously I don't live there! I drove round yesterday afternoon looking for places and it seems that a 1 bed townhouse is going for 70-75K per year. I had a look at a 2 bed apartment (approx 1,100sq ft) and it was 60K per year, including AC. The place was pretty small for a 2 bed though so I'm going to keep looking! I'm also going to look at Sports City as it's pretty much the same distance and looks more built up - does anyone have any knowledge on that? Thanks!


----------



## qadir5000 (Feb 4, 2013)

nicolewingate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move to JVT or JVC and wondered if anyone had any advise as most posts seem to be a year old. I am looking to rent a 1 or 2 bed apartment or townhouse and just seem to be going in circles in trying to find any available. Does anyone know if there is availability, or are most developments full now? Also, what should I be expecting to pay for 1 or 2 bed apartment/townhouse? Lastly, are there any recommendations on how I can view these places just so I can get a feel for the place.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!


Hi Nicole,
If you need any JVT/JVC villa you can contact an Real Estate Agency, they will handle everything for you and do the searching as well. If you want I can recommend a good agency who specialize in JVC/JVT as well.


Regards,
AQ


----------



## qadir5000 (Feb 4, 2013)

nicolewingate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't heard anything regarding a rodent problem, but obviously I don't live there! I drove round yesterday afternoon looking for places and it seems that a 1 bed townhouse is going for 70-75K per year. I had a look at a 2 bed apartment (approx 1,100sq ft) and it was 60K per year, including AC. The place was pretty small for a 2 bed though so I'm going to keep looking! I'm also going to look at Sports City as it's pretty much the same distance and looks more built up - does anyone have any knowledge on that? Thanks!


Sports city is good for apartments, the rents are low and even buying an apartment is cheap as its a new developing area.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not heard of any real rodent issues.

I have been there for 2 years and I have had one field mouse in that time. Sorry, but Mickey had to go


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

What are the chiller charges in JVT like? I drove around JVT this week and they are doing quite some landscaping, planting trees and "greenifying" the areas. Same time last year the place was like a desert wadi.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

No separate chiller charges in JVT - it's just on your DEWA.

Lived in JVT for 3 years and never seen a rat or mouse 

Current rental rates - 1 bed townhouse 80-90k, 2 bed townhouse 120k, 2 bed villa 120-130k.


----------



## MsS (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All, I am looking at moving to a villa in JVT with my 2 kids and wanted to know if there are any facilities there? Parks, pools etc? Also I have read some negative reviews about safety but they were a few years old, does anyone have an updated opinion on the area as a whole? Are there many kids there? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

i been there few times myself and i thought was a good spot


----------

